# Chicken Corn Chowder Recipe



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a great recipe for chowder that we have used for many years - especially if you have someone who may be allergic to seafood but likes chowder.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it! Made my mouth water. May have to try this for Sunday dinner at Momma's watching the race.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds really good, I might be talked into slicing and putting some sausage in there as well


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

We usually make a pot ahead of time on race day or game day too.


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

Some Conecuh sausage would probably be great. We usually serve it with oyster crackers too.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this recipe. I made this on Sunday along with some homemade bread and it was so good. My daughter took the last of it today to work and shared with her boss and co worker. Got a call from all three on how good it was. The only thing I did different and always do with a soup or chowder that has cheese in it is split the difference in milk with evaporated milk to thicken a little bit more. So I used 1 cup of whole milk along with a cup of evaporated milk. Again thanks for the recipe and will be making again real soon.


----------

